# Cleaning a diffuser



## bobtail (17 Aug 2007)

How?

My yeast mix over flowed and had blocked the diffeser somewhat any tips for cleaning?


----------



## GreenNeedle (17 Aug 2007)

If its a


----------



## bobtail (17 Aug 2007)

Thank you for a prompt and concise response

I shall give it a whirl, hopefully the once as Im hoping I will get a bottle soon and me done with the messing about with yeast


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (17 Aug 2007)

an easy way to push bleech back out of the diffuser dis:

1) upside down in a glass of water, pump co2 through it at normal levels, this will push the contents out.

2) the right way up, let it sit in a pint glass of water until it fills up, usually an hour or so depending on size.

do stages 1 and 2 quite a few times until your sure its clear of bleach after soaking.


----------

